# Where to start, seminary?



## Terry Blair (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm 28 with a GED with no GPA(since I started college to be an EMT but dropped out). I fell a strong call to seminary; I want to be an ordained minister. I've been a Christian for 10years and found in the past 3 months that I'm reformed and would like to attend a reformed seminary. Time is limited though. I have 4 children( number 5 in November), I know for sure God is leading to school. 

What are my options guys? I know a bachelors is required typically but any stepping stone is a good start.


----------



## Edward (Oct 12, 2014)

My first question was Presbyterian, Continental, or Baptist, but I see PCA in your profile. 

Second question - where do you live? (and I understand if you don't want to post). But if you are employed somewhere, there is certainly merit to considering a local seminary, even if it isn't the best, but is acceptable.

Third - what does your pastor and session recommend. They know your circumstances, your evidences of a call, and your theology better than we do. 

Fourth - what seminaries are accepted by your Presbytery?

And number 3 probably should have been the first question.

----

I see I may not have addressed your real question. PCA generally requires an M.Div., although there are provisions for 'extraordinary' ordinations. But there have to be compelling facts (perhaps a track record established in another body with differing standards). 

And most M.Div programs require an undergraduate degree. 

Baptist ordinations are much more flexible.


----------



## Terry Blair (Oct 12, 2014)

I live in lilburn Ga. To be honest I have never officially been a member of a church. I attend park view church in lilburn which is PCA and plan on becoming a member. I was told RTS will accept people without a bacholers I've emailed them today and emailed my pastor today to meet about joining the church. I attended a methodist church before I went to PCA.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 12, 2014)

Hi Terry, 

So do you intend to pursue ministry in the PCA, or another denomination? That will factor in to what decision you make. As Edward mentioned, the PCA generally requires an MDiv, while Baptist circles (and some other evangelical denom's) are more flexible. 

Either way, you've been given good counsel: what does your Pastor/Session advise? And church membership is an absolute must for one who would serve a church -- glad that you're working on it!

Another question arises: what does your wife say? 

All the best in your service to our Lord. Grace to you.


----------



## arapahoepark (Oct 12, 2014)

Terry Blair said:


> I live in lilburn Ga. To be honest I have never officially been a member of a church. I attend park view church in lilburn which is PCA and plan on becoming a member. I was told RTS will accept people without a bacholers I've emailed them today and emailed my pastor today to meet about joining the church. I attended a methodist church before I went to PCA.


I must give you advice that I myself is following seeing as you are not a member of a church. Be a member of a church first and get involved and let them mentor you. From there follow your options that the session sees suitable for you. So in other words wait a bit.


----------



## Terry Blair (Oct 12, 2014)

PCA is where I seek ordination. I've committed to teaching high school through PCA after spending some time to more explore my gifts and plan on seeking guidance through the pastor/session upon membership. I believe in the Westminster confession of faith. All this is coming together in the past 3 months something I've yet to be lead in any other denomination. As for the question about my wife. I asked her today. if there's something I remember saying to you about what I wanted to do when we meet. She said it was to be a pastor. A calling I remember from the day of my conversion...she just worries I will procrastinate it even more but fully supports my decision.

Thanks for the quick responses by the way


----------



## reaganmarsh (Oct 12, 2014)

Good. Pursue membership, pester your Pastor, serve in any area they'll let you, and *shepherd your family*. Focus there and let your elders give you guidance as to seminary. You're still young at 28. Don't grow impatient! 

Basically, get the membership matter in order and then follow your elders' direction. They'll test you and help you. Submit to it as a matter of sanctification! 

Stay the course. If you're indeed called of God, he will make that plain to all. 

Hope this helps! I'll pray for you.

Grace to you.


----------



## Edward (Oct 13, 2014)

RTS Atlanta would be your obvious choice. 

But if you are not even a member of a local church, you should be a long way away from seeking ordination. 

Start with church membership. Establish a track record in your local church. Accept the guidance and feedback of your local session and pastor. Come under care of your session. Read the PCA Book of Church order relevant sections (PDF online at PCAAC.org ). Read the Position Papers on Uniform Curriculum for Theological Education and on Guidelines for Theological Education here: PCA Historical Center: Index to the Position Papers of the Presbyterian Church in America (various formats available). 

Since your history doesn't indicate that academic study is your strong point, you should probably weigh (and have a session weigh in on) whether a rigorous academic program is really suitable for you. I have an earned doctorate, but the sheer rote memory work required for the Greek and Hebrew requirements were enough to convince me that I was not called to be a preacher. So back to one of my original points - hie thee to a community college, get back in the classroom, and see how that works out.


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 13, 2014)

Friend, you are proposing to be an under shepherd of part of Christ's flock. The only way you can know if you've been called to such a task is to be actively involved in that flock, serving in every non-ordained capacity that you can. Since you have a family, your first task is to make sure you are providing for a stable home. That is the nature of the directives given in Timothy and Titus -- for men to be established in their faith and to have sound homes.


----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 13, 2014)

jwithnell said:


> Friend, you are proposing to be an under shepherd of part of Christ's flock. The only way you can know if you've been called to such a task is to be actively involved in that flock, serving in every non-ordained capacity that you can. Since you have a family, your first task is to make sure you are providing for a stable home. That is the nature of the directives given in Timothy and Titus -- for men to be established in their faith and to have sound homes.


 Amen - I don't know how you can "know for sure God is leading to school" when you are not a member of a local church, have not tested your gifts, and have not received the approbation of the local elders. You have the cart before the horse, and even before saddle. You should put off thoughts of shepherding God's flock until you have been an active sheep.


----------



## lynnie (Oct 13, 2014)

Going to seminary is a great thing no matter what your calling is. And you have time to think about it more and get counsel even while you start classes. You can start with the intro to NT and OT and some other basics, and you'll never regret it even if you end up at a secular job. You might have to take Greek and Hebrew the first year but otherwise you could put them off a year (or do each as a summer more intense class if that option is available.)

I don't like to see anybody discouraged from serious study. Whether or not somebody ends up ordained, there is no harm in at least starting seminary. My hub is a computer programmer but is incredibly grateful for his WTS years- and so are tons of other people we've met who ended up in secular jobs. I say go for it, and pick a few topics that really thrill your heart. Church history, doctrine of God, urban missions, minor prophets....the lists of classes are so varied and so interesting, and whatever you study will be a lifelong blessing. You can rethink ordination in a couple years if the Lord does not confirm the calling, and in the meantime think of the great theology you'll be exposed to.


----------



## lynnie (Oct 13, 2014)

PS..about all the home and family stuff....my boys always came to dad first with tricky bible questions and theological conundrums. Seminary paid off as a Dad. And I LOVE IT when hubby talks to me about the theology he is reading. I LOVE IT!!!!! I was a stupid Arminian who got saved and they gave me a bible and a Hal Lindsey book and I was waiting for the rapture any second. Hubby gave an amil article to read and I was blown away, it made so much sense. First time I ever really noticed him, I mean really noticed, in our big singles group. It's been that way ever since. Be sure to share little nuggets with your wife from books and classes and she will love it. There is no contradiction between seminary and ministering to your family. Talk to the kids as well, let them love books and theology just from listening to you. My daughter hates to read and struggles with academics, but she asked dad to take her to Starbucks weekly and review Piper sermons on Romans after he started talking about it with her, and she enjoys it. 

I have thought about trying to drive over to WTS for a class or two myself, maybe next year. Seminary level teaching is a great privilege. If you can get it, go for it.

You didn't mention finances, but definitely get advice if you are looking at major debt. That might be a big mistake.


----------



## Terry Blair (Oct 13, 2014)

thank you all for you responses.


----------

